# How to execute OLL 49 and 50 sub-1 Potts



## Rpotts (Dec 15, 2010)

Video Description: Algs-

OLL 50 - r' U r2 U' r2' U' r2 U r'

OLL 49 - r U' r2' U r2 U r2' U' r

Algs from David Woner's site OMFG COLORS!
http://www.dtwoner.110mb.com/index.ph...

Credit to Woner for introducing me to the algs, and showing me how to air jeff them properly. I adapted the OH style left index push myself.


----------



## teller (Dec 15, 2010)

Good stuff!


----------



## oprah62 (Dec 15, 2010)

Unique. Very classy and fast. What's air jeff?
I just learned these from this angle, but from the y2 angle, I would use the (other) standard alg.


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 15, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Unique. Very classy and fast. What's air jeff?
> I just learned these from this angle, but from the y2 angle, I would use the (other) standard alg.


 
air jeff is the kind of fingertrick normally used on R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R


----------



## Rpotts (Dec 15, 2010)

Air Jeff refers to the kind of R2 back and forth motion, with U turns inbetween. In the video it's with r2/r2', not R2/R2'. The alg uberCuber posted (the pi OCLL, tagged in video as "The Wheel") contains 3 R2s with Us between them. If you do the first R2 clockwise, then the second counterclockwise and the third clockwise, all without regripping, your hand is doing the "Air Jeff." From Cubefreak.net (macky's site), "The fingertrick here is called the Air Jeff, after my friend Jeff Black." Referring to the aforementioned pi OCLL.




oprah62 said:


> Unique. Very classy and fast. What's air jeff?
> I just learned these from this angle, but from the y2 angle, I would use the *(other) standard alg.*


 
Do you mean R B' R2 F R2 B R2 F' R and it's inverse? That is the first alg on the wiki. It's also identical to the alg in the video, except from a y2 off and with single layer Rs instead of double layer rs. The Fs and Bs become Us if you use double layer rs. I prefer the one in the vid, obv.


----------



## frogmanson (Dec 15, 2010)

I thought I was the only one who used OH finger tricks in 2H solving ;P, works wonders during F2L too. ;D


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 15, 2010)

For the 2nd case you had I hold hte 3 bar in the front face and do Antisune into FRURUF


----------



## Anthony (Dec 15, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> For the 2nd case you had I hold hte 3 bar in the front face and do Antisune into FRURUF


 
Do you mean FURU'R'F' into Antisune or does what you said work too? I use either of the alg in the video or the one I just mentioned depending on corner permutation. If you at least know those two, you can always avoid diag-swap PLLs.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 15, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Do you mean FURU'R'F' into Antisune or does what you said work too? I use either of the alg in the video or the one I just mentioned depending on corner permutation. If you at least know those two, you can always avoid diag-swap PLLs.


 
I meant antisune into F R U R' U' F'. Not sure if it works the other way around (I'd assume no)

Do F U R U' R' F', Sune to setup the case. I just looked at the video again. His stickers of orange/yellow are similar so I fail.

OLL 50 is the case I was referring to with the antisune into F R U R' U' F'. I don't know how I found that one out.

I'm not pro enough to notice CP to avoid diag swap PLLs .


----------



## Rpotts (Dec 15, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> I meant antisune into F R U R' U' F'. Not sure if it works the other way around (I'd assume no)
> 
> Do F U R U' R' F', Sune to setup the case. I just looked at the video again. *His stickers of orange/yellow are similar so I fail.*
> 
> ...


 
Cubesmith fluorescent orange + Cubesmith yellow. Not similar at all irl, on my webcam however....

OLL 49 could be done Bar on Front - Anti Sune F' L'U'LU F.

Never seen sune+6moveT for this particular OLL. Cool. Now on to recognizing CP on Pi case.


----------



## HavoCentral (Dec 16, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Do you mean FURU'R'F' into Antisune or does what you said work too? I use either of the alg in the video or the one I just mentioned depending on corner permutation. If you at least know those two, you can always avoid diag-swap PLLs.


 
OMG another texas cuber. lol. i know this is random, but ive never met another texan cuber in any way shape or form. lol. we seriously need a cubing community here, there are never any comps. lol

and on point, nice algs. lol i just started learning OH from the westonian and have gotten pretty good at the push thing, so I will prolly learn these when i get that far into OLL, only half wya through right now.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 16, 2010)

Very cool! I will certainly try this when I get home and have a cube in hands! Thanks for this!


----------



## Rpotts (Dec 16, 2010)

Havo- I didn't know it was possible to be a speedcuber from texas who visits the forum who has never heard of Anthony Brooks. Well, I guess you learn something new everyday, lol. 

<3 Chris Hardwick


----------



## AnsonL (Dec 16, 2010)

i do RB'R2FR2BR2F'R for oll 49


----------



## Rpotts (Dec 16, 2010)

Way to read the thread before posting unnecessary information. I posted that alg in reply #5. It's the exact same alg as the one in the video.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 16, 2010)

HavoCentral said:


> OMG another texas cuber. lol. i know this is random, but ive never met another texan cuber in any way shape or form. lol. we seriously need a cubing community here, there are never any comps. lol



Yeah, it's not like we've had 8 Texas comps (Oklahoma counts) in the past 2 years. Oh, wait...

I hope to see you at the next one. ;D



RyanReese09 said:


> I meant antisune into F R U R' U' F'. Not sure if it works the other way around (I'd assume no)


 
Oh, okay, gotcha. I didn't find it right away because you were referring to R U2 R' U' R U' R' as antisune (which it totally is), but I was thinking about R' U' R U' R' U2 R. I'll switch to that now. I used to do F' U' L' U L F U R' L U L' U L U2 L for that case (the mirror is nice). Anyway..


----------



## HavoCentral (Dec 16, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Yeah, it's not like we've had 8 Texas comps (Oklahoma counts) in the past 2 years. Oh, wait...
> 
> I hope to see you at the next one. ;D


 
I got soo excited the last time i was on the competitions WCA page and cntrl F, tex,and didnt hear the beep. but then i saw browsville or something way down on the border, and I dont count oklahoma. lol. i remember a few years ago there was 2 a year in major cities. but i wasnt ready then, so now I have to wait for nationals. -_- unless something pops up. lol


----------

